# Need recommendation for "medium" front yard tree



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

A few days ago I removed the maple to the right and I'll replace that with bermuda grass, but I'm considering removing the maple to the left and replacing it with a smaller tree.

I'm looking for recommendations for a medium size replacement tree (say 15 to 20 ft tall at maturity). I'm looking for something that will not throw surface roots outside the 10 ft diameter circle. I don't mind some flowers during the spring but I don't want a tree that drops flowers on my lawn throughout the summer. Also prefer something that I can buy at least 5 ft tall so it doesn't look like a tiny tree in that 10 ft bed. I'm in Atlanta area in GA zone 8.

Photos or links will be a plus!


----------



## McDiddles (Feb 24, 2020)

This might be helpful

https://extension.uga.edu/publications/detail.html?number=C999&title=Great%20Plants%20Under%2020%20Feet%20for%20Small%20Spaces.

I think weeping cherry fits all your needs.

https://www.naturehills.com/white-snow-fountain-weeping-cherry?c=7184962517&telnum=8558268153&matchtype=&keyword=&network=g&placement=&rand=6347780583284917927&adpos=&campaign=Google-Shopping


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

McDiddles said:


> This might be helpful
> 
> https://extension.uga.edu/publications/detail.html?number=C999&title=Great%20Plants%20Under%2020%20Feet%20for%20Small%20Spaces.
> 
> ...


Thanks @McDiddles, I was looking at Weeping Cherries last night and even showed my wife the white snow fountain variety you linked, but my wife does not like weeping trees in general so I'm not sure we will go that route. I'll keep trying with her as I think it'll look nice, specially that I can probably pick a decently sized 7 or 15 gal. / 6 ft tree from a local home depot!

I'm also looking at some Japanese Maple options, mainly interested in the ones that will go a little higher before they go too wide. I know they are slow growers but they still look interesting when small as long as the trunk is not just a thin stick!


----------



## McDiddles (Feb 24, 2020)

Awar said:


> McDiddles said:
> 
> 
> > This might be helpful
> ...


check this out too, if you haven't found another source.

https://growbeautifully.monrovia.com/how-to-select-the-right-japanese-maple/


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

McDiddles said:


> Awar said:
> 
> 
> > McDiddles said:
> ...


Thanks, I'll check it out!


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

I planted two ornamental trees in my front yard that will each get about 25' tall...

* Kanzan Japanese Cherry
* Hybrid Dogwood (Stellar Pink)

The hybrid dogwood is "sterile", meaning no berries to attract birds. This was a big deal for me since it's right next to my driveway and paver path. No fruit means no mess. The Japanese cherry is out near the sidewalk, so I don't care as much.

Both trees put out gorgeous blooms this Spring. First the cherry, followed a month later by the dogwood. Perfect timing.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

hsvtoolfool said:


> I planted two ornamental trees in my front yard that will each get about 25' tall...
> 
> * Kanzan Japanese Cherry
> * Hybrid Dogwood (Stellar Pink)
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Tadow781 (Oct 11, 2019)

Birch tree for sure!


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Tadow781 said:


> Birch tree for sure!


Those get over 30-40 ft unless you know of a specific variety that's limited to 15-20 ft at maturity?


----------



## Tadow781 (Oct 11, 2019)

I don't know a shorter variety. To me, that house is beautiful, but also a bold house in a good way. To me, that needs a nice full on tree, not a twisted pinkerdoodle.

I think you should keep the other bed and do two birch or tricolor beach, bot native GA trees. Something bold to frame the house, that relies on the bark of the tree. I can see multi stemmed birch or a beach for sure. I think if you go too whimsical it takes away from the house.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

Tadow781 said:


> I don't know a shorter variety. To me, that house is beautiful, but also a bold house in a good way. To me, that needs a nice full on tree, not a twisted pinkerdoodle.
> 
> I think you should keep the other bed and do two birch or tricolor beach, bot native GA trees. Something bold to frame the house, that relies on the bark of the tree. I can see multi stemmed birch or a beach for sure. I think if you go too whimsical it takes away from the house.


You have a point. Nice trees in the front yard give a house more character, but I'm worried about surface roots and shade on my lawn. The tree that I removed is the one I was worried about most as that would cause more shade and impact the nice open area of my yard, so that bed is getting ready for grass now. The other tree I'm considering replacing is at an area that's not as nice & clean due to some utility manholes & above ground boxes just to the left of the tree. I'm sure it'll look nice once grown & full but I'm worried about surface roots.

It looks like a decision I need to think about more carefully and I probably won't do it this season.


----------

